# My saltwater setup



## ConceptiveDesign (Oct 18, 2014)

Hi everyone

I had a nano cube years ago and after it crashed one day I gave up and stuck with freshwater. But I got that itch again to try it out.

Setup
90g drilled tank painted 3 sides black
30g sump 4 chambers
CADLights protein skimmer 
Current T5HO 4x54 dual timer

Approx 2 weeks into my cycle.

Tank also half live / dry rock and half live sand / sand

I'm going to buy new bulbs as I'm not a big fan of the current lightout but and looking to have more of a blue tinge to it


----------



## Acrylic (Apr 22, 2010)

A 90 gallon will be easier to keep (more stable) so you should be fine. Looks like you're off to a good start. Any plans on what you'll be keeping in it?


----------



## ConceptiveDesign (Oct 18, 2014)

Not sure completely yet
Still deciding but will get the common things like clown fish, a goby, pistol shrimp, a tang 

Some corals but those are still ways away for me to comfortable but like RBTA, some polyps, gsp, pulsing xenia, mushrooms


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*tank*

very nice , love the less rock look , deff a look I will do when I redo my tank 
keep the pics coming ..


----------



## ConceptiveDesign (Oct 18, 2014)

I think the tank is in the diatom bloom stage. I used distilled water to fill half of the other half was RO. Tank gets no direct sunlight. I will be testing parameters later tonight. 

Can anyone help confirm ?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Very simple and basic. Definitely a nice look to go for. 

Sometimes in this hobby people take their passion way out in left field and go to the extreme. I like the idea of Less is More and how it can work in a tank like this. 

Just a few fish, corals, and some inverts and you'll be happy


----------



## ConceptiveDesign (Oct 18, 2014)

I just tested my water parameters 

Ph approx 8.2
Amononia between 0 to 0.25ppm

Concern
Nitrite 5+
Nitrate 160+

I'm a little over 2 weeks into the cycle. Some say I should do a water change some say just let it take its course.

Help?
Advice?

Thanks


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

A little more info might be helpful...

What brand test kit are you using?
What was your cycling process? Only the live sand and rock or did you use any bottled bacteria? Did you try to "spike" the cycle with something like a raw shrimp? Are you running your lights or skimmer?

I would probably just let it run it's course; maybe add some snails to turn over the sand.


----------



## ConceptiveDesign (Oct 18, 2014)

Api test kit was used for the test 
I did not add any chemicals to boost cycle process as I like it to just take its natural course

50% dry rock with 50% live rock
Dry/dead sand had some live sand but I washed it out before adding it with the sand I had so don't think much survived.

Protein skimmer CAD lights 
T5ho 4x54w light timed to 8 hours on

I did not add a filter sock or filter floss. Would you recommend I do?

Chaeto in sump


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I wouldn't worry too much on the nuisence growth...just part of the course. Since you dont have any livestock, I would limit the photoperiod to 2-4hrs. Why battle "algae" if you don't have to 

Personally I prefer floss: Buy a roll and it's cut, place, chuck, lather rince repeat. I find socks a PITA if you forget to wash a set on rotation. I've not used the new mesh style socks but doing this for a living, it's tough relying on clients to clean them and my wife isn't keen on me putting them through the laundry machine and gets really peaved when I forget about them in the washer 

Filter socks are the environmentally friendly route.

Keep the light on the refugium as you want the chaeto to grow for N and P fixation.

NO3 (nitrATE) is kooky high but dilute the water sample and test: 1/2 aq'm water and 1/2 RODI. Multiply the results by 2. If it's still high let it run and allow the system to develop natural anoxic zones in the LR so that it will naturally denitrify.

Less rock means less anoxic zones so in the sump use porous material like SeaChem Matrix, Brightwell Xport Bio Brick or similar for added denitrification. They do work but take time to establish and colonize. If you aren't patient, sulphur reactor.

Don't worry about NO2 (nitrITE)

kH and PO4 are other parameters you should be testing for.

IME, API is great for the "quick and dirty" testing, especially when starting out and get into the routine of testing. Not super accurate but when you start getting into corals then I would suggest you get the better test kits like Salifert.

HTH and have fun inthe process


----------



## ConceptiveDesign (Oct 18, 2014)

Got some coraline algae starting. Have 3 snails and a green erald so far. Will be purchasing fish possibly this week.


----------



## ConceptiveDesign (Oct 18, 2014)

Thanks to Carl at Carl's aquarium for hooking me up with two clowns, yellow wathman goby, randalls pistol shrimp and some African scissor crabs. 

3 days of owning them clowns are doing very well. Watchman is doing good but because I have my rocks more in the middle vs the back wall he tends to hide out facing the wall and the pistol shrimp who knows where he is. I see him sometimes digging his holes. 

Add 2x ati blue plus, 1x purple plus and 1x coral plus t5ho. Just testing different combinations of bulbs. Tank still a little too white for me might swap out the coral plus and try another blue or purple.

Going to be beefing up the CUC over the next week. Currently what is listed in this post plus 3 snails and a green emerald but need a few sand sifters. 

Looking for a RBTA for my clowns. Also looking to get a Small yellow tang, maybe a blue tang.

Let me know what u think and any suggestions r welcome


----------



## ConceptiveDesign (Oct 18, 2014)

Havent been that active on here for a while busy with work and working on my tank.

Had a big change in my layout

What do you think now


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Looks good!

Umbrella leathers can get honking huge! I remember ReefQuarium back in the day had one that trunk as thick as my thigh and the cap pretty much covered 1/2 of the surface area of a 90gal display they had.

Epoxy a few branching type _Euphyllia_ corals or _Gonipora_ frags to the columns. You will find that you will get a better array of colors and polyp differentiation vs a leather coral...or SPS if you have the time and patience .


----------

